
Show HN: A little web app for playing around with colors - longsangstan
https://color.clss.hk/
======
jmiskovic
Very playful and focused. The only issue I have is with the preview image.

The image shows islands of colors isolated by big white space. Most color
combinations look good in this context. When two colored shapes touch each
others, then things get tricky. Eyes can pick out subtle lightning clues, like
darker colors moving toward purplish hues.

Maybe add another image that shows overlapping colored shapes?

~~~
longsangstan
It's really a good point. The graphic now can't really reflects how well do
the colors go together.

Apart from graphics, I am thinking maybe adding some sample UI/charts too...

Thanks for your feedback!

------
Daub
While I acept the significance of complementary colors, the significance of
triadic, split complementary, analogous and split complementary is open to
debate. One issue is that almost all discussion of co called Colour harmony is
around hue. Yet no hue exists without a lightness and saturation value, which
have their own impact upon the aesthetic design.

More broadly, Colour harmony is something of a bogus science, with its roots
in the very beginnings of Colour science. Newton himself added an seventh
Colour to his hue wheel just So that Colour would be anagous to musical scale.
It didn’t stop there... Goethe, Itten and Kandinsky all followed suite. All
claimed that Colour could be subject to high-order ‘good contrast’ known as
harmony. As an art student, this bogus thinking was nothing but damaging, and
took me years to shake off.

------
prashnts
Looks pretty cool!

I was delighted to see that the page loaded almost instantly, and the
transitions, spring animations, all work super smoothly ! I’m usually
frustrated with Material Design components because they « feel » slow for some
reason, but this implementation works perfectly.

~~~
degenerate
It's using Animate.css by Daniel Eden:
[https://daneden.github.io/animate.css/](https://daneden.github.io/animate.css/)

~~~
longsangstan
Yes. I also used a react library called Pose:
[https://popmotion.io/pose/](https://popmotion.io/pose/)

------
ac4tw
Interesting idea @longsangstan--I played around with it for a while and liked
how the colors would change on reload or palette click. I often muck around
with colors using the Chrome debug tools, but it would be interesting to have
something like this pop up as a dev plug-in with assignable
sections/classes/ids so I could tweak things on the fly and o/p CSS--if that
doesn't exist already.

~~~
longsangstan
Actually at the beginning I was thinking whether to make a webapp or a chrome
extension...

A chrome extension is more suitable as a dev tool while a webapp is more
easily sharable...

Thanks for your suggestion!

~~~
ac4tw
Agreed--though much of the core code is shareable between both targets.

When I first discovered the prototyping capabilities for colors/themes/samples
in the Chrome dev tools, my mind was blown away b/c of how fast I could
iterate. A plug-in might take that to the next level. It's hard to say without
me surveying more of what's out there and in use--I get the sense that at a
certain level, teams rely more on tools like Sketch, inVision studio, Framer
etc. for this.

------
pekim
Unfortunately if the window height is much less than about 900px, or if I zoom
in, the controls overlap the gradient-wrapper (and some of the image).

------
acdw
This gave me immediate nostalgia for the NES game "Color a Dinosaur" \--
thanks for the little trip down memory lane!

------
jedberg
Look like it doesn't work on Safari (or at least Safari Version 13.0
(15608.1.37) on Catalina). The buttons are below the viewport and I can't
scroll to them. It worked fine in Chrome.

~~~
ac4tw
Confirmed on Safari 12.1.1--albeit different than you mention. Things work
fine if I'm fullscreen on a 15", but if I reduce the window size, I see the
color palette & buttons cover the image with no option to minimize or move
them.

------
wafflesraccoon
Another cool webapp is Coolors
[https://coolors.co/app](https://coolors.co/app)

I use it a lot when I need to pick colors for a project.

~~~
OrgNet
that app really spam the back button history (in Firefox, at least)

------
kaiby
Fun, but I couldn't figure out how to select a color (left-most bottom-menu
icon) and have it transfer over to the play area (middle icon).

~~~
longsangstan
It is indeed a problem. I am still thinking how to make these two pages work
together.. maybe merge the first page into the color picker in second page.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
Arkdy
What does it mean when a public github project has no LICENSE file _?

Am I only legally allowed to _view* the source code, but can't download and
run it locally? Or can I run it locally, but not publish it publicly?

* The source for the app doesn't have a License file as of dae0f0f: [https://github.com/longsangstan/color-app](https://github.com/longsangstan/color-app)

~~~
sb8244
[https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing/#what...](https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing/#what-happens-if-i-dont-choose-a-license)

> You're under no obligation to choose a license. However, without a license,
> the default copyright laws apply, meaning that you retain all rights to your
> source code and no one may reproduce, distribute, or create derivative works
> from your work. If you're creating an open source project, we strongly
> encourage you to include an open source license. The Open Source Guide
> provides additional guidance on choosing the correct license for your
> project.

Looks like you probably can pull it down but not redistribute it or use it to
create other programs.

------
linkerzx
Feels like I am 5 years old again!

------
thecleaner
This is hosted on a hk domain. Is this definitively not a coded message of
some sort ?

~~~
longsangstan
Haha no. It just reflects that I am from HK. Anyway, please support HK:)

~~~
thecleaner
I do and I am sure several others support HK as well.

------
CharlesMerriam2
Pretty

